# Need 420 Help



## shouthern_mudder (Jul 6, 2009)

When you crank it and will run normally for a few seconds then will start sputtering and idling high. If u put it in gear will try to move on its own its a 09ES model. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like it's idled to high, or the choke is sticking.


----------



## Hunter252 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like it is starving for fuel. It will idle higher when it is starving which will also cause it to move while in gear. Hope this helps &#55357;&#56397;


----------

